# Introducing Molly Jayne, born 24 October 10.22am



## Jayne

Born on 24 October 2008, 10.22am weighing 8lb 9oz and measuring 53cm long. :D 

So....I went into hospital on 23 October at lunch time cause my waters had broken and I had a show that was red/brown. I was immediately admitted due to Mec II (Molly had poo'd in the womb) and induced. 

At 3cm, I couldn't take the pain any longer and asked for an epidural. What a wimp! I had really hoped to do the whole thing on gas and air but even the midwife said that because I was induced, the whole thing would be more painful than normal....

Finally, after 27 hours of being admitted, I got to 10 cm and started pushing. I pushed for 3 hours but she wouldn't come out. By this time I was crying like a baby, I was soooo tired and exhausted (having been in labour for over 30 hours) and everything just got to me (the epi was wearing off and I was scared to top it up cause my legs had gone numb), then Mike (my husband) spoke to my mum on the phone to update her and that was it. I was a wreck, lol. 

To make matters even worse, the doctor came in and told me it would have to be a forceps delivery. I couldn't stop crying and demanded they try everything else first. I don't know why, I just didn't want a forceps delivery. From then on, it was just a blur. I remember there being about 10 people in the room including an anaesthetist, a consultant anaesthetist, 3 baby doctors, 2 midwives, and the doctor who was using the instruments. I can't really remember, I was so drugged up I couldn't feel anything below my breasts, I felt like such a failure for not being able to push her out after 3 hours and everything had gone wrong. I wanted a med free water birth with music playing in the background but ended up on a bed, on my BACK, hooked up to every monitor you can think of and not feeling any of it. It was horrible, really, really, horrible. So I just kept my eyes closed and tried to stop myself from sobbing uncontrollably. 

Anyway, they tried a ventouse (sp??) first at my request but it kept falling off her head and then the dreaded tongs came out and after one final push, Molly Jayne entered the world.

They managed to break her shoulder poor thing whilst delivering her but have assured me she's in no pain and that it will heal on it's own in about 4 weeks. I had a 2nd degree tear from vagina to anus (and a small graze above where I pushed the catheter out whilst pushing all that time) and had to be stitched which really hurts but I've been peeing and pooping without TOO much trouble. 

All I can say was that was the worst 2 days of my life and I never, and I mean NEVER, want to go through that again. Ever. I've done the whole being pregnant and giving birth thing and I hated it. But..she is gorgeous.....:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







inlabour.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 182









justborn.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 190









carseat1.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 160









inbed.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 166









mikeandmolly3.jpg
File size: 92.4 KB
Views: 166


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats she is gorgeous!


----------



## MsLynn225

Aweee!! Shes adorable! Im sorry you had to go through all that pain... But she loves you to death for it, and she will thank you as she grows... Hope the shoulder heals, and Hope you get great giggles and smiles from just looking at her!! <3 aww you were as tough as you can be, and because of you and all ur hard work for the past 2 days, she is here with you and ur DH :hugs: Wish the best of luck for both of you!!
Welcome Molly!!


----------



## princess_bump

so sorry you had such a rough time sweetie, molly is gorgeous, congratulations :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous


----------



## XKatX

That does sound rough - no wonder you've had it with giving brth now!! she is so sdorable though. Well done you!!! x x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Aww hun :hugs: sorrry you had such a hard time
But what an amazing and gorgeous little girl to have as an end result


----------



## lynz

congrats hun great pics


----------



## honey08

congrats hun :)


----------



## MrsP

Sorry you had a rough time hon, but Molly is gorgeous! x x


----------



## Jem

Congratulations!!!! Lovely pics! Sorry you had a bad time hun and hope her shoulder is ok xxx


----------



## Eoz

Congratulations hunny.I know it was a crap labour but they not all like that besides she wasn't exactly a teeny baby!She is adorable.Hope her shoulder heals up quickly and pain free.Make sure you get some rest yourself.Hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

aww you had such a tough time, and poor molly...hope her shoulder is ok. BUT....shes is absolutely gorgeous, and well worth it! congratulations!


----------



## SuzyQ

Aww :hug: sounds like a rough time indeed-but congrats-she's gorgeous! x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done sorry u had such a rough time


----------



## trishk

congrats!


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! lovely pics!x


----------



## emma_27

Congrats hun! sorry you had such a rough time!


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!!


----------



## hotsexymum

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## ribboninthesky

Awww she is adorable, congratulations!!

You look fantastic, seeing as though you were in labour/had just given birth! xxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x x


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes gorgeous xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done Jayne - she's lovely. x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

congrats hunni, she is beautiful xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Soooo gorgeous sweetheart


----------



## SalJay

Sorry u had such an awful time, the end result is sooo
Worth it tho she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

she is gorgeous!! congrats

xx


----------



## Whisper

sorry you had such a tough time, but you did it! congrats on your lil girl :)
xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she is gorgeous! 
Sorry you had a rough time. x


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations! Molly is lovely :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

awww shes so cute! CONGRATS!


----------



## lotuspixie

Congrats hun she is beautiful, sorry to hear you had a bad time


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## Jayne

Thanks everyone! Means a lot! :D


----------



## AC81

I'm so sorry you had such an awful time. But your daughter is absolutely beautiful xxx :hug:


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats she's gorgeous


----------



## suzan

Congrats she's gorgeous


----------



## Ames

wow well done!! you should be dead proud of yourself :) Shes beautiful. Congratz to you and your family


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats and I hope her shoulder heals up soon. x


----------



## Frankie

Congratulations x


----------



## Fossey

Congrats!


----------



## Mira

Congrats!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, i love the name xx


----------



## greenkat

Congrats! Our little ones share a birthday!


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## BlackBerry25

Sounds similar to my labour story, except mine was shorter (was only in the hospital for 8 hours). Almost identical though! She is so beautiful :) You have a very cute little family. Congrats! :)


----------



## Chris77

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## helen1234

congratulaions
xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations, shes gorgeous xx


----------



## joeo

congratulations


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow, stressful labour! But congratulations, she's gorgeous!


----------

